# Looking into radials



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys i dont know to much about tires and all the numbers they throw out at you but im looking at some mickey thompson et street radials.

here two that im looking at now, i think this size fits 26x11.50 17

Mickey Thompson ET Street Radial Drag Tires - JEGS

I was told mickey thompsons the best, any opinions on these tires?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

That's going to be a wide tire to fit back there. Your going to need a 10" wheel with that.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

11.50 was what maryland speed has as stock for the gto's.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's for 60's GTOs, not new ones. Plenty of info on here for wheel fitment. I think 275s are about the biggest, not sure.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Some people say that you can get away with 285's but i cant see that happening without rolling the fenders, or drag bags.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off those aren't radials. Those 26 11.5 17s are bias plies. Bias ply tires are usually used only for the track and paired with bias ply front tires or you can get weird lane walk. The size M/T bias used are 26 10.5 17 and that should be on 9"-10" wide wheels. 

Even with radial ply tires to get a bigger tire in back correctly you need the 9-10" wide wheel and a healthy offset. Rolling or cutting the outer lip is often needed for 275-295 tires.


----------

